# Wo Motorleitungen anschließen?



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*g* und mein Projekt geht munter weiter 

Diesmal würde ich gerne von Euch wissen (Ihr seid übrigens genial hier.. wo ich optimalerweise die Motorleitungen anschließe.

Möglichkeit 1:
Reihenklemmem für die Motorleitungen

Möglichkeit 2:
Motorschutzrelais, ohne Reihenklemmen

Möglichkeit 3: 
Schütze, ohne Reihenklemmen

Aus Sicht eines Handwerkers tendiere ich zu Möglichleit 1 nur habe ich mir schon von diversen Leuten Möglichkeiten 2 und 3 empfehlen lassen.

Wer kann/will helfen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## lefrog (30 November 2005)

Hallo!

Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kommt das darauf an ob geschirmte Motorleitung (=Umrichterbetrieb) oder nicht (=Direkt, Stern-Dreieck) benutzt wird. 
Bei geschirmten Leitungen macht es wenig Sinn auf Klemmen zu gehen, da ja in dem Fall die Leitungen im Schaltschrank vom Umrichter zu den Klemmen nicht geschirmt währen.
Ansonsten setze ich immer Klemmen unten im Schrank - damit habe ich eine Trennung Schaltschrank - Maschine. Ich denke aber eine Patentlösung gibt es da nicht...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## dpd80 (2 Dezember 2005)

Möglichkeit 1. 

Da du bei 2 und 3 von nem Schütz und von nem Motorschutz sprichts, gehe ich mal davon aus, das du den Motor direkt ansteuerst (ohne Umrichter). Mit der Motorleitung erst durch den ganzen Schrank und durch Kabelkanäle zu springen um zu einem Schütz zu kommen find ich immer nicht so schön, ich setze eigentlich grundsätzlich Klemmen.


----------



## Heinz (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
zum Anschliessen sind Reihenklemmen besser. Du must den Schrank nicht auseinander rupfen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich nehme auch immer Reihenklemmen.
Bei FU mit Abgeschirmter leitung vom FU zu den Reihenklemmen.
Den Schirm am FU auflegen, nicht an den Reihenklemmen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (11 Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich denke kann man ohne Reihenklmme auch anschlissen - warum nicht?
Oder sogar ohne schütze
Bei Möglichkeit 4- die Leitung dierekt an Zuleitung anschliessen - kann man Reihenklemme und Schützte damit auch sparen


gruß waldy


P.S. na , nur ein witz 
Natürlich mit Reihenklemmen


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Ich würd auch auf jeden fall die möglichkeit mit den Reihenklemmen wählen.

Sieht besser aus ist übersichtlicher (Pläne besser lesbar) leichter zu handhaben im Fehlerfall.


----------



## cth (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist doch auch eine Frage des Querschnittes der Motorleitung.
Bei einem Querschnitt ab ca. 70mm² ist der Anschluß direkt am Schütz
oder Motorschutzrelais natürlich besser zu erstellen als an einer Reihenklemme
im Schaltschrank.

Bei unseren Anlagen kommen beide Techniken zum Einsatz.

Entscheiden muß man so etwas mit dem Kunden, sonst gibt es evtl.
Probleme bei der Abnahme.

Gruß Christian


----------



## knabi (26 Januar 2006)

cth schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch auch eine Frage des Querschnittes der Motorleitung.
> Bei einem Querschnitt ab ca. 70mm² ist der Anschluß direkt am Schütz
> oder Motorschutzrelais natürlich besser zu erstellen als an einer Reihenklemme
> im Schaltschrank.



 :?:  Was bitte meinst Du mit "ist besser zu erstellen als an einer Reihenklemme???" 
Reihenklemmen gibt es bis 240mm² in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Der Anschluß eines Kabels an eine Reihenklemme kann ohne weitere Werkzeuge und Materialien erfolgen (Kabelschuh, Presse usw.)
Den Schaltschrank möchte ich mal sehen, bei dem 15 Kabel á 3x70/35mm² quer durchlaufen und direkt auf die entsprechenden Schütze/Überstromorgane verdrahtet sind (vielleicht möchte ich das auch lieber nicht  :? ). 

Ein vernünftiger Schaltschrank hat immer Reihenklemmen. Ausnahmen sind reine Energieverteiler, z.B. Niederspannungsstationen und Vorverteiler. Dort werden die Kabel tatsächlich direkt auf die NH-Lasttrennleisten aufgelegt.


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2006)

Und wenn Motor wird mit FU gesteuert,
wird wird Motor dann direkt an FU oder auch an Reihenklemme anschgeschlossen?


gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2006)

Beim FU würde ich den Motor direkt am FU anschliessen. Allein schon wegen der Abschirmung.... alle anderen Motoren über Reihenklemme...


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
und ich denke ich habe ein mal gesehen, am Krananlage, da war FU in Schrank eingebaut und mit Normale kabel angeschlossen ( keine abgeschirmte Kabel)
Was passiert denn dann, wenn FU ist mit Kabel ohne Abschirmung mit Motor angeschlossen?
gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (28 Januar 2006)

Es kommt auf den FU und die Länge des Kabels an. Neuere Geräte benötigen nicht mehr unbedingt das geschirmte Kabel (entscheidend ist hier die Vorgabe des FU-Herstellers).


----------

